

IBM explores 67.1m-core computer for running entire internet - polar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/02/05/ibm_bluegene_web/

======
dreish
I'm going to assume that because this is on theregister.co.uk, it's likely
about as accurate and meaningful as a randomly-chosen comment on slashdot.

~~~
wmf
At least they provided a link to the primary source. From my reading of the
paper, Kittyhawk is more of an EC2 competitor; it's not intended to run "the
entire Internet", but pundits can't resist the hyperbole.

